# Category does not exist



## Michael (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't seem to update the picture/icon for my blog in the PB blogroll. When I go to submit my changes it takes me to a page that just says "Category does not exist".


----------



## Michael (Sep 17, 2009)

I just deleted and resubmitted everything. All is well...


----------

